# Unable to install accessibility/at-spi2-core



## Davide Pala (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm unable to install this port, this is the `make build` output.

```
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core # make build
===>  Building for at-spi2-core-2.14.1
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core/work/at-spi2-core-2.14.1'
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core/work/at-spi2-core-2.14.1'
Making all in po
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core/work/at-spi2-core-2.14.1/po'
gmake[3]: Nessuna operazione da eseguire per ▒all▒.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core/work/at-spi2-core-2.14.1/po'
Making all in dbind
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core/work/at-spi2-core-2.14.1/dbind'
gmake[3]: Nessuna operazione da eseguire per ▒all▒.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core/work/at-spi2-core-2.14.1/dbind'
Making all in xml
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core/work/at-spi2-core-2.14.1/xml'
gmake[3]: Nessuna operazione da eseguire per ▒all▒.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core/work/at-spi2-core-2.14.1/xml'
Making all in atspi
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core/work/at-spi2-core-2.14.1/atspi'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core/work/at-spi2-core-2.14.1/atspi'
  CC       libatspi_la-atspi-accessible.lo
atspi-accessible.c:93:26: error: implicit declaration of function
      'G_ADD_PRIVATE' is invalid in C99
      [-Werror,-Wimplicit-function-declaration]
                         G_ADD_PRIVATE (AtspiAccessible)
                         ^
/usr/local/include/glib-2.0/gobject/gtype.h:1334:105: note: expanded from macro
      'G_DEFINE_TYPE_WITH_CODE'
  ..._C_)           _G_DEFINE_TYPE_EXTENDED_BEGIN (TN, t_n, T_P, 0) {_C_;} _G_...
                                                                    ^
atspi-accessible.c:93:41: error: unexpected type name 'AtspiAccessible':
      expected expression
                         G_ADD_PRIVATE (AtspiAccessible)
                                        ^
/usr/local/include/glib-2.0/gobject/gtype.h:1334:105: note: expanded from macro
      'G_DEFINE_TYPE_WITH_CODE'
  ..._C_)           _G_DEFINE_TYPE_EXTENDED_BEGIN (TN, t_n, T_P, 0) {_C_;} _G_...
                                                                    ^
atspi-accessible.c:120:22: error: implicit declaration of function
      'atspi_accessible_get_instance_private' is invalid in C99
      [-Werror,-Wimplicit-function-declaration]
  accessible->priv = atspi_accessible_get_instance_private (accessible);
                     ^
atspi-accessible.c:120:20: warning: incompatible integer to pointer conversion
      assigning to 'AtspiAccessiblePrivate *' (aka 'struct
      _AtspiAccessiblePrivate *') from 'int' [-Wint-conversion]
  accessible->priv = atspi_accessible_get_instance_private (accessible);
                   ^ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
atspi-accessible.c:511:12: warning: comparison of unsigned enum expression >= 0
      is always true [-Wtautological-compare]
  if (role >= 0 && role < ATSPI_ROLE_COUNT && role != ATSPI_ROLE_EXTENDED)
      ~~~~ ^  ~
2 warnings and 3 errors generated.
gmake[4]: *** [libatspi_la-atspi-accessible.lo] Errore 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core/work/at-spi2-core-2.14.1/atspi'
gmake[3]: *** [all] Errore 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core/work/at-spi2-core-2.14.1/atspi'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Errore 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core/work/at-spi2-core-2.14.1'
gmake[1]: *** [all] Errore 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core/work/at-spi2-core-2.14.1'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/accessibility/at-spi2-core
```

How can I troubleshoot this type of error?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2015)

Is there anything in /etc/make.conf that might interfere?


----------



## Davide Pala (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't understand... in my system there's no make.conf file under /etc.


----------



## Davide Pala (Jan 7, 2015)

Here (Thread make-conf-file-is-missing-from-etc-directory.44984/) I found an answer relatively to make.conf file. Now the question is the same: how I can troubleshoot this situation?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2015)

Davide Pala said:


> I don't understand ... in my system there's no make.conf file under /etc ....


That's good. Then it can't interfere too. New FreeBSD users tend to over-optimize things, breaking everything


----------



## kpa (Jan 7, 2015)

In FreeBSD many of the configuration files are optional including make.conf(5), src.conf(5) and loader.conf(5). You create those files only if they are needed.


----------

